# New Pup



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We added another pup to our family. Our Aussie has been doing great in her training but we have some serious issues with her on the outrun. She can drive without any problem but her instinct seems to be driving rather than flanking. She came from lines that have been cattle dogs for several generations so that might be working against us. We have had two of the most experienced trainers we know work with her with no change. You can give a flanking command and she just gives you one of those "YOU WANT ME TO GO TO THE OTHER SIDE?????" questioning looks and there is no doubt in her mind that isn't the right thing to do.

Those issues might go away over time but since we were planning on getting her some backup anyway we couldn't pass up on this Border Collie pup. He is 3 months old in this picture and we are looking forward to working with him. Get to pick him up Saturday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , what a cutie !
Wish i had trained with my girl when she was younger.
Good luck and let us know how he is doing  
And your going to post more pictures , right ?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh no! I did not need to see this! I was just beginning my road to recovery after being diagnosed with Border Collie Puppy Fever (BCPF) two years ago. Now you've gone and brought about a relapse again! 

Congratulations on the adorable puppy and good luck with training her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL. :grin:

So cute.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

The folks we got this one from have a major case of BCPF 

He is going to be an easy worker but my Aussie is having some major territorial issues. On the way home she (the Aussie) got as far in the corner of the truck cab as she could but the pup just wanted to snuggle.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

We introduced him to sheep last Sunday and he shows good instinct for being so young. We weren't paying much attention to him while we were working the Aussie so he decided to do some major sheep poop eating. He is finally starting to get his system back to normal but we were glad that they use crates at night time so the mess was contained.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad he is doing ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And where are our pictures ? :thinking: ;-)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ha! Sheep poop! Not quite the job you had intended for him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, so cute.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I am finding that this guy is so laid back that even the Aussie has calmed down a little since she now thinks the Border Collie is her baby.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. That is too cute!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

The pup may wind up being a nipper. He tries to herd the Aussie but he can't quite keep up yet. He is showing some good herding signs though.

I'll quit posting so many pictures but he's too cute not to want to get more of them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't stop posting photos! They are both beautiful


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopefully the nipping will subside. My one BC girl who has very over the top herding instinct was that way too , then it subsided. I used to call her a alligator when she was a pup.
One of her littermate that i know of was the same way. 

Adorable picture ! Love the way the pup is looking at your Aussie , who is also a beautiful dog btw. Please keep posting more pictures  What's his name again ?


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

The Aussie was terrible when she was younger but she was from a line of cattle dogs. She got better as we were able to slow her down but she still gets pushy.  The Aussie is Sassy (from her attitude when she was a pup) and the BC male is Lance.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

This little guy has been too easy to train but we thought we had some serious health problems. We took him to the vet again since we couldn't seem to get him settled on his food. Turned out he had Hook Worms and got meds to solve that problem hopefully. We are back in Charleston for awhile and thought he would have a hard time adjusting to subdivision life after so much time on the farm. He mimics the Aussie so training to stay around the yard has been easy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Hopefully no more health issues.


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally got settled on the food type for the Border Collie. We were feeding both of them different types of Blue Diamond and it is too rich. We switched to Nutros and that seems to be working.

We are still working on introducing him sheep and working on his flanking commands. He's more strong willed than the Aussie so our mentor is working with him and trying to keep it fun for him. He spent a lot more time wearing a pinch collar in between sessions than he cared for since he decided he didn't need to listen to any commands that morning. He got better as the day wore on but he is still too young to put much pressure on.

This picture was Saturday - he is showing a super lot of promise for a 5 month old pup


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks good!


----------

